# rant about neighbor



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay, I have a neighbor who has his music on when he is gone. I can hear it through the wall. I have told him multiple times that it is too loud and that I can hear his music through the wall. He just turns a deaf ear to me when it comes to his music. I don't mind it if it is during the day, but when it is at night when I am trying to fall asleep, it is annoying because I can't get much sleep when I am hearing his music. He only listens to complaints for a couple months, if that, then his music is right back up where I can hear it through the wall. The quiet time here is 10pm to 8am. His music is on from the time he leaves in the afternoon until he gets back early in the morning, which is around 2am or 3am. It really annoys me that I have to listen to it until then. Wish there was a way to block out the music so that I can get to sleep before midnight or later.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had that issue in the dorm. The only way to fight noise is to train yourself to sleep to your own noise. A fan, a bubbling fish tank, an air-filter. My sister would sleep to heavy metal music, I still think she's nuts, but it does drown out everything else. I've also tried ear plugs. I think its really inconsiderate to have noise on when you aren't even home to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I hate the fact that my neighbor has his music that loud where I can hear it through the wall, sometimes it is loud enough that I can actually hear the words to the songs that are playing. He tells me every time that his music isn't that loud. Well if I can hear it through the wall and understand the songs that are playing, and it is bothering me, yes it is too loud.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Either call the apt. management or the cops.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Well I could go to the apartment manager to complain that the neighbor is leaving his music too loud where I can hear it through the wall. I could also go to him and explain that I can hear his music through the wall, which is what I may do later, and if that doesn't work then I will go to the apartment manager.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

can't you just make him a nice casserole with about 1/2 lb of stricnine in it..that would eliminate having to cal the manager..


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

lohachata said:


> can't you just make him a nice casserole with about 1/2 lb of stricnine in it..that would eliminate having to cal the manager..


lol...end of problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

lohachata said:


> can't you just make him a nice casserole with about 1/2 lb of stricnine in it..that would eliminate having to cal the manager..


lohachata: LMRO=laughing my rear off at that comment. Thank you for the laugh. I definitely needed it today with everything that has been going on. I am definitely back to my old lovable, friendly self.

Also if I did that to this neighbor though, I would be pretty upset, because this neighbor is a friend who I have known for years. I couldn't do that to him. But thank you for the laugh


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Sneak into his house and turn it off yourself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> Sneak into his house and turn it off yourself.


Can't very well do that, as the doors and windows are locked and I am not risking going to jail. If that happens, there are several members here who would have my head.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Call the cops every time he does it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

True, but I need to do this subtily. He is a friend who I have known for years.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

:twisted:EMP. Fry his radio thru the wall. Or see if his fuse box is in a common area.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Moon said:


> True, but I need to do this subtily. He is a friend who I have known for years.


If he is a friend he should respect your wishes. Ask him why the music needs to be on when he's not home. That doesn't make a lick of sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

The fuse boxes are inside the apartments.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe he's hard of hearing and can't tell that it's loud. 

Maybe he leaves it on to deter burglars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

This is true. Although I am home at night 99% of the time and kinda keep an eye on his place, making sure that no one gets in or takes anything from his patio. We are next door to each other as you all may have guessed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, so use EMP to discreetly fry his electronics. You might want to put yours in a Faraday cage first, though. I'm pretty sure it is vandalism, but the jury will be sympathetic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

There will be several people from this forum who will have my head if I end up in jail. I can name at least 3 of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the EMP would be fun. I think it might be up to the FCC to prosecute you for destructive interference. But if he has on outside outlet, plug in 2 shop vacs and turn them on. It should trip the breaker, probably not the one with the noise. But tell him the electrical wires in the building are unsafe and he should unplug everything when he's not home or at least turn it off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

That actually would be fun if there was an outlet outside. It was quiet last night. He only has the music on when he isn't home. He does have a bird, a zebra finch. Cute little bird I might add.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

If he is a friend go over and tell to turn that S**T DOWN!

Why didn't in the first post you say he was a friend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

I was annoyed by hearing his music through the wall, and I have told him multiple times that I can hear his music through the wall and yet it is like it goes in one ear and out the other. He is good for a few days though, but then the music is right back up again.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well wax was good enough for the Argonauts


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

I want to run this by you all first before giving my neighbor a letter, here it is:

Dear Shawn,
I can hear your music through the wall. I do not appreciate listening to your music for approximately 12 hours while you are not home. It is very annoying to listen to your music while I am trying to sleep. I can't sleep when I hear your music through the wall. It is bothering me. Pretty sure that if I can hear it through the wall, other surrounding neighbors (upstairs) can hear it as well. They just don't know where the music is coming from, which is why they don't say anything. So, please keep your music low when you are not at home. By low, I mean so I don't hear it through the wall.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Moon said:


> I want to run this by you all first before giving my neighbor a letter, here it is:
> 
> Dear Shawn,
> I can hear your music through the wall. I do not appreciate listening to your music for approximately 12 hours while you are not home. It is very annoying to listen to your music while I am trying to sleep. I can't sleep when I hear your music through the wall. It is bothering me. Pretty sure that if I can hear it through the wall, other surrounding neighbors (upstairs) can hear it as well. They just don't know where the music is coming from, which is why they don't say anything. So, please keep your music low when you are not at home. By low, I mean so I don't hear it through the wall.


You might temper it a bit.

Dear Shawn, 
The music you have playing to keep your animals company while you aren't home bothers me when I'm trying to sleep as I can hear it through the wall. Would you please either keep it low or perhaps move your speakers so the music isn't so loud on my side?
Your friend,
Blue Moon.

Keep a copy that you can show to the apartment manager if he doesn't comply. You may need to have the apartment manager come in so he can hear it for himself. 

If you're dead serious, send the letter registered so he can't claim that he never got it. You shouldn't have to go to this length if the guy is a friend.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a better idea then a letter. Each time he leaves his music up real loud get something real slippery like butter and butter his floor. Each time he does it, he falls. He will eventually put 2 and 2 together and keep his music down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

That is funny evil wizard. Unfortunately, I don't have enough money to buy enough butter or other slippery substance to do that.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Buy butter in bulk, it's cheaper.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Dress in all black then start banging and kicking on his door yelling to turn it down. Like almost break the door but don't break it. Also mask your voice so they can't tell it's you.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> Dress in all black then start banging and kicking on his door yelling to turn it down. Like almost break the door but don't break it. Also mask your voice so they can't tell it's you.


Dang. is there really a good reason for her to set herself up for a law suit when she could send a registered letter and invite the apt. manager in if the neighbor doesn't comply? Don't y'all not think that common sense is better that vindictiveness? :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some folks just don't have that mentality Liz...especially when they have no consequences to suffer...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I said it before and I'll say it again....inform the resident manager first. Nothing happens, call the cops.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

lohachata said:


> some folks just don't have that mentality Liz...especially when they have no consequences to suffer...


What do you mean by this comment? Just curious.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I think I can tell you what he meant. He said that some people will say things because themselves won't get in any trouble if it happens.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

That does make sense now. I didn't understand it at first and I kept pondering it, then reading your comment, evil wizard, it made sense. Thank you for clarifying.


----------

